# Was ist die verdammt beste Zeichentrickserie aller Zeiten?



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (15. Dezember 2007)

Wie schon die Horrorfilmumfrage richtet sich diese an die Mitt-Zwanziger. Insbesondere die Kerle unter uns. Was waren EURE Zeichentrickserien?

Ich hab zwar sicher welche vergessen, aber egal. Schreibt sie halt einfach unten rein.

Zur Gedächtnisauffrischung

Captain Future
Marshall Bravestarr
Saber Rider and the Star Sheriffs
He-Man
Chip&Chap
Darkwing Duck
Super Mario Bros Super Show und noch besser die englische Version das war noch Gangst-Rap
Tom&Jerry
Wickie
Mila Superstar Kann ich auswendig, auch betrunken ... besonders betrunken
She-Ra
Inspektor Gadget
Danger Mouse
Graf Duckula


Ich hab übrigens für Saber Rider gestimmt, das war für mich damals das Non-plus-Ultra. Gleich danach kam Marshall Bravestarr und Darkwing Duck.

Nachträglich noch:
Es war einmal ... der Mensch
Es war einmal ... das Leben
Die Racoons
und kennt noch jemand Tao Tao? Das hab ich damals auch geliebt.
Doctor Snuggles
Captain Planet
Bionic Six
Who you gonna call?
Captain N
Hero Turtles
Galaxy Rangers
Samurai Pizza Cats
Ducktales
Käpt'n Balu & seine tollkühne Crew


Achja, was für mich hier fast auch noch reinmuss, obwohl kein Zeichentrick: "Hallo Spencer" und "Fraggles". Bei den Fraggles hatte ich immer tierischen Schiss vor den großen Fellviechern und hab mich unterm Ofen versteckt. Aber egal, bohr dir doch n Loch ins Knie.

Und die beste Zeichentrickserie aus heutiger Sicht ist für mich Family Guy.


----------



## chopi (15. Dezember 2007)

inspektorgadget,da kann ich mich auch noch errinern^^ der war r00xor
aber da fehlt spongebob!XD nein spaß


----------



## Tikume (15. Dezember 2007)

Captain Future. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vor allem der Soundtrack ist cool.


----------



## Zorkal (15. Dezember 2007)

Chip und Chap habe ich als Kinder immer toll gefunden=)


----------



## Lurock (15. Dezember 2007)

Für die Ritter des Rechts! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Chip & Chap


----------



## Craaaap (15. Dezember 2007)

Inspektor Gadget war einfach der beste.

Sein GoGo Gadget ist ja wohl legendär !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lorille (15. Dezember 2007)

Darkwing Duck, da Family Guy fehlt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (15. Dezember 2007)

Ich vermiss die Simpsons, die gibts immerhin lang genug... :>


----------



## Clamev (15. Dezember 2007)

Schnupper Gas Bösewicht!Darkwing Duck


----------



## Szyslak (15. Dezember 2007)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Ich vermiss die Simpsons, die gibts immerhin lang genug... :>


Me 2 ....
Und was ist denn mit dem Rosa Roten Panther? Wo er noch nicht sprechen konnte fande ich ihn genial.
Und mich würde noch interessieren, warum du so scharf auf männliche Meinungen bist.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vreen (15. Dezember 2007)

da fehlt alles mögliche,
so macht ne umfrage keinen sinn


----------



## Lanatir (15. Dezember 2007)

Da fehlt ganz eindeutig Dr. Snuggles.


----------



## LittleFay (15. Dezember 2007)

Thorrak schrieb:


> ...insbersondere die Kerls unter uns...


Das verstehe ich nun nicht... Ich habe trotzdem abgestimmt.


----------



## Kwax (15. Dezember 2007)

Das mit den Männern hab ich auch nicht so ganz verstanden, hab aber mal für Masters of the Universe gestimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Es wurden auch Serien aufgezählt die man als Junge bestimmt nicht geguckt hat, wie zum beispiel Mila Superstar. War das nicht dieses Fußball spielende Mädchen?


----------



## Gronwell (15. Dezember 2007)

Kwax schrieb:


> Das mit den Männern hab ich auch nicht so ganz verstanden, hab aber mal für Masters of the Universe gestimmt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nene, glaube Volleyball haben die gespielt.

Ähm, aber geguckt hab ich das nie.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (15. Dezember 2007)

Ach Simpsons, jede der genannten Serien wischt mit Simpsons den Boden. Außerdem stimmt dann jeder für Simpsons und ich hab Simpsons als Kind schlicht und ergreifend nicht geschaut.

Und warum ich männliche Meinungen hören will ... naja ... ich gehöre selber zur männlichen Fraktion, deswegen interessieren die mich besonders ob und wie viele die Sachen gut fanden die ich auch gut fand. Mila hab ich aufgenommen weil die Titelmelodie in meinem Freundeskreis Kultstatus genießt.

Über den Sinn und Zweck einer unvollständigen Umfrage kann man streiten, für mich macht es Sinn. Ich hätte noch 2000 andere Serien mit reinnehmen können damit auch Pedro Juanez aus Mexiko zufriedengestellt wird, leider gibt es nur zwanzig Plätze für Antworten. Blöd was?


----------



## Zorkal (15. Dezember 2007)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Ach Simsons, jede der genannten Serien wischt mit Simpons den Boden. Außerdem stimmt dann jeder für Simpsons und ich hab Simpsons als Kind schlicht und ergreifend nicht geschaut.
> 
> Und warum ich männliche Meinungen hören will ... naja ... ich bin ein gehöre selber zur männlichen Fraktion. Mila hab ich aufgenommen weil die Titelmelodie in meinem Freundeskreis Kultstatus genießt.
> 
> Über den Sinn und Zweck einer unvollständigen Umfrage kann man streiten, für mich macht es Sinn.


Du willst ein Umfrage darüber was denn die beste Serie ist und lässt eine Serie draußen weil sie sonst gewinnen würde?Bestechende Logik...


----------



## Gamerhenne (15. Dezember 2007)

die verdammt beste Zeichentrickserie aller Zeiten ?
Ist bei Dir in Deiner Aufzählung nicht dabei und sind auch nicht die Simpsons.
Diesen Titel hat eindeutig nur die Serie "Es war einmal... der Mensch" verdient. 
Kennt die überhaupt von Euch noch jemand ? *G*
Das war Bildungsuntericht bei dem man sogar etwas lernen konnte in Spaßform !

http://www.khalisi.com/comics/eswareinmal/dermensch.html


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (15. Dezember 2007)

Ok, sagen wir so. Mir geht es ähnlich wie dem Threadersteller der Horrofilmumfrage um die Serien meiner Jugend und da ich wie gesagt Simpsons nicht geschaut habe und die Serie heute auch noch läuft hab ich sie nicht mit reingenommen. Leuchtet dir diese Logik eher ein?
Und manchmal kann es hilfreich sein den offenstichtlichen Gewinner gar nicht erst aufzunehmen um aufschlussreiche Ergebnisse zu bekommen. Wer hier Simpsons für die beste Serie hält interssiert mich schlicht und ergreifend nicht.

Edit: Stimmt, "es war einmal ... der Mensch" oder "Es war einmal ... das Leben". Die müssten wirklich noch rein.


----------



## Rabenbunt (15. Dezember 2007)

Also, ich habe die Simpsons schon geschaut, als es sie "ganz neu" auf ZDF gab, sogar Sticker hab ich damals schon von denen gesammelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Ich fand sie auch als Kind schon toll und so ziemlich alle aus meinem Freundeskreis damals haben sie auch geguckt und für toll befunden, ein früher Klassiker sozusagen. Wobei ich dir recht geben muss: Simpsons eignen sich nicht für eine deratige Abstimmung nicht, da viele diese Serie unter den heutigen Aspekten sehen würden. Die Simpsons haben sich sowohl im Stil wie auch im Inhalt seit den Anfängen stark verändert (heute viel politischer und kritischer), das würden die meisten aber schlichtweg nicht beachten. 

Hm, die "Männer-Meinung" muss sich mir jetzt nicht erschließen (da die Serien-Auswahl auch nicht rein männerspezifisch à la He-Man ist).

Jupp, die "Es war einmal..."-Serien sind meine Favoriten aus der Kindheit, dicht gefolgt von Grisu.


----------



## Tikume (15. Dezember 2007)

Rabenbunt schrieb:


> Jupp, die "Es war einmal..."-Serien sind meine Favoriten aus der Kindheit



Ja, die Serien waren wirklich gut. Unterhaltsam und lehrreich.

Und vor kurzem hab ich mir noch den Udo Jürgens Titelsong gekauftm der rockt nämlich auch.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (15. Dezember 2007)

Rabenbunt schrieb:


> Simpsons eignen sich nicht für eine deratige Abstimmung nicht, da viele diese Serie unter den heutigen Aspekten sehen würden.



Ah, danke du hast meine Intention absolut treffend ausgedrückt.


----------



## ZAM (15. Dezember 2007)

Helden meiner Kindheit:

Alfs Geschichten (glaube das hieß so)
Animaniacs
Beetlejuice
Bionic Six
Bugs Bunny Show (ja ... ehrlich .. *g*)
Captain Bucky'O'Hare
Captain Future
  Captain N
Captain Planet
C.O.P.S.
Darkwing Duck
 Defenders of the Earth
 Dino Riders
Dungeons & Dragons
 Flash Gordon
 Galaxy Rangers
 Gargoyles
Ghostbusters (The Real, also nicht der Mist mit dem Affen)
He-Man
Inspektor Gadget
 Jayce and the Wheeled Warriors (Hab ich geliebt, kam aber nur auf engl. damals auf SkyOne)
Marshall Bravestarr
 M.A.S.K.
MegaMan
Pinky & Brain
Saber Rider and the Star Sheriffs
 Samurai Pizza Cats
Scoopy Doo
She-Ra
 Silver Hawks
Super Mario Bros Super Show
 Spider-Man
Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles
Thundercats
Tiny Toons
Transformers
X-Men
Zelda, The Legend of

[edit] So, das ist die Liste, nachdem ich meine 80s-Intro-Sammlung durchgehört habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - Nach der Zeit kamen natürlich noch andere, geile Sachen wie Biker Mice from Mars etc.  .. aber naja ich beschränks auf wirklich alten Kram 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kwax (15. Dezember 2007)

Mir fallen noch die "Tripods" (Dreibeiner) ein. Liefen ende der 80er, anfang der 90er mein ich so um die Zeit auf ZDF. Sehr gute Story, teilweise äußerst dramatisch. Leider hab ich sie als Kind nicht verstanden und würde mich freuen wenn sie heute wieder laufen würde. Man sieht halt nur die Ausserirdischen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (15. Dezember 2007)

Bei Dino Riders fällt mir noch Astro-Dinos ein.
Ach und dann gabs noch Extreme Dinosaurs. Scheiße, was hab ich früher für Mist geschaut.


----------



## ZAM (15. Dezember 2007)

Die Astros fand ich persönlich recht öde. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (15. Dezember 2007)

ach du scheiße, Captain N. Den hab ich komplett vergessen. Danke, danke.
Und die Galaxy Rangers, Samurai Pizza Cats. Gleich heul ich vor Freude. Wie konnt sich sowas nur aus meinem Gedächtnis löschen.


----------



## Tikume (15. Dezember 2007)

ZAM schrieb:


> Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles



Die bei uns allerdings Teenage Mutant Hero Turtles hiessen.


----------



## ZAM (15. Dezember 2007)

Tikume schrieb:


> Die bei uns allerdings Teenage Mutant Hero Turtles hiessen.



Vielleicht konnte Frank Zander "Ninja" nicht aussprechen *g*


----------



## ZAM (15. Dezember 2007)

Der Synchronsprecher, der das Intro der Galaxy-Rangers spricht, ist übrigens der Gleiche, der auch seit BC die Völker-Intros spricht - ich komme nur nicht mehr auf den Namen.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (15. Dezember 2007)

hmm, irgendwie ist die Umfrage wirklich sinnlos, denn grad ist mir das hier eingefallen (wurde glaub ich hier nie ausgestrahlt, naja waren ja auch nur 5 Folgen)
BÄM
Das muss die beste Zeichentrickserie aller Zeiten sein, die wurde nur eingestellt weil beim Schauen zu viele Leute durch Roundhousekicks starben.


----------



## Rabenbunt (15. Dezember 2007)

Ach, Nostalgie ist was schönes, da fällt mir noch
Nick Knatterton (hab ich geliebt und ab und zu gabs da auch schon nackte Frauen *g*), Barbapapa, Kimba und Sindbad ein. In meiner Kindheit heiß geliebt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Ach, und nicht zu vergessen: Alice im Wunderland, diese Serie hat mich bestimmt in meiner Kindheit mit am meisten geprägt.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (15. Dezember 2007)

Nick Knatterton hab ich nie geschaut, aber Barbbapapa hab ich auch geliebt.
Von Alice im Wunderland hatten wir zwei Folgen auf Schallplatte, und die liefen teilweise nonstop bei uns daheim. Ob ich die Serien jemals gesehen hab weiß ich jetzt gar nicht.


----------



## Huntara (15. Dezember 2007)

Also ich fand immer Dr. Snuggles geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Außerderm fehlt Biene Maja und eindeutig die Schlümpfe, auch wenn ich sie nie geschaut hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Rabenbunt (15. Dezember 2007)

Huntara schrieb:


> Also ich fand immer Dr. Snuggles geil
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Jaaaaa, Biene  Maja  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .
Neben Pippi Langstrumpf eine der ersten Rebellinnen, die mein Leben prägte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (15. Dezember 2007)

Schlümpfe hab ich extra nicht rein. Ich mag Schlümpfe nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (15. Dezember 2007)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Schlümpfe hab ich extra nicht rein. Ich mag Schlümpfe nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nur weil sie blau sind!


----------



## Kwax (15. Dezember 2007)

Ich mochte die alten Schlümpfe. Aber seit Rotznase, Opa Schlumpf, Baby Schlumpf und den Schlumpfkindern mochte ich die Serie nicht mehr so sehr. Ausserdem kamen mit der Zeit immer neue Schlümpfe hinzu die dann in einer Folge auftauchten danach aber nie mehr gesehen wurden. Ähnlich ist das übrigens mittlerweile bei den Simpsons 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Es gibt noch eine Serie die ich sehr zu schätzen weiß, aber leider nicht auf den Namen komme. Es dreht sich um einen Jungen der einen Hund hat und auf dem Dach seines Hauses öffnet er einen Koffer, aus dem dann eine Rakete kommt. Er fliegt dann mit seinem Hund immer auf andere Planeten und muss da Abenteuer bestehen. Auch sehr interessante Geschichten bei.


----------



## Huntara (15. Dezember 2007)

Und Snoopy fehlt auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

....da gibts sooo viel, die kann man alle gar nit aufzählen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Kwax (15. Dezember 2007)

Stimmt. Die Peanuts waren auch immer genial. So ziemlich ein jeder hat sich wohl in dem ein oder anderen Charakter wieder erkannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die ganzen Klamotten laufen doch alle noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Vielleicht stehe ich am Wochenende einfach mal früher auf und zappe durch die Programme. Vielleicht findet sich ja noch so ein Klassiker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rabenbunt (16. Dezember 2007)

Ja, die alten Peanuts-Folgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Da habe ich mir sogar mal die DVD's geholt *mal wieder anschauen muss*.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (16. Dezember 2007)

@ Kwax, meinste das hier?


----------



## Rabenbunt (16. Dezember 2007)

Ach, muss ich auch noch ergänzen, man möge mir verzeihen:
Wickie und die starken Männer.


----------



## Lurock (16. Dezember 2007)

Rabenbunt schrieb:


> Ach, muss ich auch noch ergänzen, man möge mir verzeihen:
> Wickie und die starken Männer.


Wurde schon ergänzt... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: noch peinlicher, es steht schon in der auswahl...


----------



## mazze3333 (16. Dezember 2007)

Chip und Chap und zur Weihnachtszeit  immaa gerne weihnachtsmann und co kg ^^

schau ich jetzt noch manchmal mit meinem kleinen patenkind ;D


----------



## Kwax (16. Dezember 2007)

Thorrak schrieb:


> @ Kwax, meinste das hier?



Ja sauber, Thorrak. Genau die Serie mein ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Auf den verschiedenen Planeten musste er teils Aufgaben bewältigen die echt eine interessante tiefer gehende Geschichte hatten. Danke fürs recherchieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CemY (16. Dezember 2007)

ich hab für mila superstar gestsimmt.
sonst war da nich wirklich was für mich bei.

aber grisu der kleine drache is soo sch........


----------



## Rabenbunt (16. Dezember 2007)

Lurock schrieb:


> Wurde schon ergänzt...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ups, stimmt, im Eifer des Gefechts übersehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Aber das schien ja wohl ein allgemeines Phänomen zu sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Licanin (16. Dezember 2007)

Ich seh hier das keiner über Tom und Jerry redet! Man wie ich die Folgen geliebt habe und man konnte es immer wieder ansehen und man würde immer noch lachen! Aber wie ich auch sehe, fehlt hier auch noch Bugs Bunny und der Rest wie Roadrunner und Willie Kojote!!! Also diese 2 Serien stelle ich ( persönlich ) auf gleicher Stelle wie die Simpsons!

Ich hab vor ein paar Jahren gerne diese Trickfilme auf Cartoon Network gesehen ( durch diesen Sender hab ich Englisch gelernt^^ ) und da gibt viele auf zu zählen:

2 Stupid Dogs 
Scooby Doo
CatDog
Aaaahhh Monster
Dragonball Z
Animaniacs
Dexters Laboratory
Tiny Toons 
Wacky Racers

und noch viele mehr aber es ist zu spät und mir fallen nicht mehr alle ein


----------



## Eed (16. Dezember 2007)

Ich fand:

Popey
Tom & Jerry
Chip und Chap
Bugs Bunny & Co.
Grisu
Inspektor Gadget
Simpsons
und andere

gut.

Und: "Es war einmal... der Mensch/das Leben" haben ich auch oft geschaut. ^^

Ich weiss garnicht wie ich die ganzen Sendungen schauen konnte. War eigentlich immer bis Abends Draußen am spielen ^^... aber gab ja auch ma Tage mit schlechten Wetter oder Winter wo man ma nicht so lange raus drufte weils früher dunkel wurde^^


----------



## Organasilver (16. Dezember 2007)

Du hättest Es war einmal..... zu der Auswahl dazu nehmen müssen....die Serie hat mir Bio und Geshcichte regelmäßig gerettet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (16. Dezember 2007)

Hat eigentlich schon jemand 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



genannt? Das war eine verdammt geile Sendung!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadlight (16. Dezember 2007)

Simpsons ftw ^^ einfach geil und jetzt gibts auch schon den Film auf dvd  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  das is top


----------



## Lorille (16. Dezember 2007)

Die Animaniacs (inkl. Pinky & The Brain) fehlen.


----------



## Lurock (16. Dezember 2007)

Lorille schrieb:


> Die Animaniacs (inkl. Pinky & The Brain) fehlen.



*HAATSCHIII*
huch, wie kommt das denn dahin?



ZAM schrieb:


> Helden meiner Kindheit:
> 
> Alfs Geschichten (glaube das hieß so)
> *Animaniacs*
> ...


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (16. Dezember 2007)

Dann natürlich noch Alfred Jodocus Kwak, hatte damals ja Bettwäsche von dem Federvieh.


----------



## Lurock (16. Dezember 2007)

Aaah, die "Warum bin ich so fröhlich"-Ente!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rabenbunt (16. Dezember 2007)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Dann natürlich noch Alfred Jodocus Kwak, hatte damals ja Bettwäsche von dem Federvieh.



Oh ja, ich fand schon den Dialekt immer so klasse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

,
Alfred habe ich als Kind unzählige Male gezeichnet.

Dann noch (falls noch nicht genannt): Nils Holgersson.


----------



## Huntara (16. Dezember 2007)

Die Regenbogenbären....typisch was für kleine Mädchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Licanin (16. Dezember 2007)

> Dann natürlich noch Alfred Jodocus Kwak, hatte damals ja Bettwäsche von dem Federvieh.



Ich hab sogar noch das Lied aufm PC!


----------



## DerArctic (16. Dezember 2007)

Auch wenn ich noch "jung" bin,kenne ich schon einige der Sachen...
Danke für diesen Thread! Hatte richtiges Nostalgie-Erlebnis^^
Hab für Saber-Rider gevotet...einfach die geilsten =P


----------



## Littleheroe (16. Dezember 2007)

haha. tom&jerry owns


----------



## Nudl (Suppennudl) (17. Dezember 2007)

mit der Tom & Jerry Title melodie quäle ich heute noch meine Freunde, ich denke das sagt alles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber auch sonst hab ich alles quer durch den Garten geschaut, war n kleiner fernseh freak ;-)


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (17. Dezember 2007)

Und die coolste Sendung auf dem coolsten Sender der Welt (Tele5 rules!!!) war damals das hier. Die hat uns mit dem ganzen Shit versorgt.

Oder das hier^^ Hach ja, war das schön damals.


----------



## Gwynny (17. Dezember 2007)

Ich hab für Saber Rider gestimmt, die Serie war klasse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG Gwynny


----------



## Dracun (17. Dezember 2007)

Für mich war es definitiv der Kleine Drache der unbedingt Feuerwehrmann werden wollte...........einfach nur genial




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zuechor (17. Dezember 2007)

ganz klar saber rider, es folgt marshall bravestar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## p4cm4n (17. Dezember 2007)

Captain Future vor the Win  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (17. Dezember 2007)

Ich hab mal für Tom & Jerry gestimmt, da Dragonball fehlt.


----------



## Veragron (17. Dezember 2007)

Tom & Jerry. Definitiv.


----------



## Thront (17. Dezember 2007)

HE-MAN




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yingiz (17. Dezember 2007)

Darkwing Duck oder Tom&Jerry kann mich net so ganz entscheiden ^^


----------



## NynJahrio (17. Dezember 2007)

Tom & Jerry

Die erste gezeichnete Gewalt die mein Leben prägte

auserdem:

A Team
Mac Gyver
usw.

Ein Grund mehr der mich zur Brutalen Horde bewegte^^

Greetz


----------



## Vreen (17. Dezember 2007)

darkwing duck war voll scheisse


----------



## Huntara (18. Dezember 2007)

Garfield, fehlt hier oder wurde schon aufgezählt?

Heidi, hab ich immer gern geschaut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und natürlich
Family Guy  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rabenbunt (18. Dezember 2007)

Ach Heidi, ich kann immer noch die Anfangsmelodie mitsingen und meinen Freund damit zur Weissglut bringen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## M°ýË (18. Dezember 2007)

Heidi fand ich gut aber Wickie auch. :-))
Aber was ist mit Pokemon und so'n Zeug??Fand ich auch klasse =DD


----------



## Huntara (18. Dezember 2007)

Rabenbunt schrieb:


> Ach Heidi, ich kann immer noch die Anfangsmelodie mitsingen und meinen Freund damit zur Weissglut bringen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Mmmh, gute Idee! Sollte ich heute abend bei meinem Freund auch mal probieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Rabenbunt (18. Dezember 2007)

M°ýË schrieb:


> Heidi fand ich gut aber Wickie auch. :-))
> Aber was ist mit Pokemon und so'n Zeug??Fand ich auch klasse =DD



Hm, Pokemon war irgendwie weit nach meiner Zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## ralonsi (23. Dezember 2007)

Lolek & Bolek

und der Hammer sind

REN & Stimpy     


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ganieda (23. Dezember 2007)

Ich hab für Grisu gevotet, wobei ich auch die Familie Feuerstein sehr gerne geschaut habe, die fehlen auch noch in der Liste. 

so long


----------



## Gwynny (23. Dezember 2007)

Hmm She-Ra hat mir auch gut gefallen. So eine Superheldin für uns Mädchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG Gwynny


----------



## Aíi (29. Dezember 2007)

was ist mit Giligans Insel ?

Captain Future , ganz kla die beste serie aus der auswahl !

ansonsten Es war einmal das leben


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (29. Dezember 2007)

Hmm, wo ist da Spongebob oder Southpark??? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aloranaa (5. Januar 2008)

Am besten find ich (von der liste) eindeutig Tom + Jerry .. lach mich heute noch drüber tot 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ab und zu kommts ja noch ...

Aber so finde ich eigendlich die simpsons am aller besten.... aber leider konnte ich die ja nicht aufgelistet entdecken..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gruß Alorana alias Andy


----------

